# نسخه قويه واصليه ورائعه من uniform plumbing code



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليوم معانا نسخه كامله ومتكامله من اجمل واروع اكواد الصحى وهى اهداء منى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى
وعلشان خاطر الاستاذ زانتى دا كود بقى مش مرجع وبس 
واسأل الله انت تحوز اعجابكم ونسألكم الدعاء بالنصر للمسلمين فى كل مكان والدعاء لوالدي
واترككم مع الكود 

http://www.2shared.com/file/6727560/e2bb3411/UNIFORM_PLUMBING_CODE.html


اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني



> رابط اضافى للاعضاء الذين لا يستطيعون التحميل من موقع ال 2 شايرد
> http://www.mediafire.com/?x780eoncj7pj6b3
> تحياتى
> Zanitty


----------



## magdygamal_8 (17 يوليو 2009)

مش عارف نشكرك إزاي على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وفي ذريتك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

اللهم امين 
وربنا يبارك فيك يا اخ مجدى


----------



## zanitty (17 يوليو 2009)

و الله يا ابنمى ربنا يبارك لك بجد ع الشغل اللى انت عامله


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

تسلم يا زانتى وبعض ما عندكم وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 يوليو 2009)

ايوه كده طلع الحاجات الحلوه اللي عندك واكسب دعوات وحسنات
جزاك الله كل الخير يا بطل


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك والله المشكله ان المشاريع اللى بشتغل فيها واخده وقت الواحد بس ان شاء الله مش هسيب المنتدى تانى 
وربنا يقدم اللى فيه الخير


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 يوليو 2009)

وين الملف مافي شــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## امادوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u w2lah y3tyk alf 3afi


----------



## waeljames (20 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم الوصلة لم تعد صالحة أرجو إعادة التحميل مع فائق الامتنان والتقدير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ي
ياريت يتحمل كملف مرفق بدل الدوخة مع صياح الديك 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Atatri (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amine-climatique (21 يوليو 2010)

في الحقيقة يعجز لساني علــــــــــــــــــــــــى شكرك ...لقد أنقضتني
....أحبك أحبك في الله 
....صديق أمين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم طبعا الشكر لتقديمك هذا الكود اقل واجب 
و هذا الكود من الاكواد ذات الاهمية القصوي في حسابات أقطارالصرف الصحي و التغذية بالمياه
و من يتمكن من قراءة هذا الكود و استخدامه ، و بالذات لمن يعمل او يريد ان يعمل بدول الخليج ، يصبح استاذا و مرجعا لايرد له قول او نصيحة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك بكل حرف خيرا


----------



## gaber osman (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## eljafari (16 يونيو 2011)

شكراأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## spyeng_85 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المرجع المهم جداً


----------



## محمد نظام (29 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك و يوفقك


----------



## صفدي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## م/محمد عبد الرازق (1 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف نشكرك إزاي على هذا المجهود الرائع 
بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وفي ذريتك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (4 أكتوبر 2011)

رابط التحميل غير موجود الرجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى يااخ احمد وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## firashameed3 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_moh105 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thaaaaaanx


----------



## mustafatel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you brother for your work, but there is nothing to download


----------



## nofal (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## yahiaouimalek (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رابط التحميل لا يعمل 
*


----------



## zanitty (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط شغال يا اخواننا 
فى اخر الصفحه من تحت جنب كلمه 
save to your pc فيه كلمه download
دوسوا عليها


----------



## ahmed_20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## yahiaouimalek (20 يناير 2012)

*مشكور يا هندسة*​


----------



## adil mohamad (20 يناير 2012)

اسكن الله والديك الفردوس الاعلى , و دمتم منتفعين للناس و بارك الله


----------



## sameh12 (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## haithamslem (10 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------

